# Me and a dog



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

/


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute! I love dogs have 2 of my own


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

israel has grass?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

sonnl said:


> israel has grass?


Hmmmm... yes, that happens too.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow! you are really beautiful and have a wonderful smile


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

match_stick_1 said:


> Wow! you are really beautiful and have a wonderful smile


Yeah, that's what I like about this picture. I usually can't smile or my smile seems very faked. Also my eyes looks very empty in pics. BUT, in this pic I think I truly look kinda happy, and I like it.

Thanks.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a really good picture


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Is your hair wet because you were in the kids-pool that is in the background?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Inzom said:


> Is your hair wet because you were in the kids-pool that is in the background?


How did you even notice it? lol
It's wet because I took a shower in the morning.
Besides, I thought you gonna say something funny about the dog........


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I was but I couldnt think of something funny enough to say.


----------



## Classy (Sep 7, 2010)

I wish I had a dog.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Classy said:


> I wish I had a dog.


Me too.








Dogs are amazing. I have this thing for cats but you can't compare them to dogs.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

LOL U guys can have my brats for a while!


----------



## Classy (Sep 7, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> LOL U guys can have my brats for a while!


awwwwww







cuteee


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Haha, I don't really like this kind of dogs. I like it when they have this sweet gentel look in their eyes








The dog in your first pic looks nicer!


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh believe me they are both plenty nice. They both LOVE people and attention.

What about this for dopey nice? lol!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

EverDream said:


> Yeah, that's what I like about this picture. I usually can't smile or my smile seems very faked. Also my eyes looks very empty in pics. BUT, in this pic I think I truly look kinda happy, and I like it.
> 
> Thanks.


I agree, this is a really pretty picture. The dogs cute too, he looks like toto.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

cute...and you have dream catcher earrings!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Minerva8979 said:


> I agree, this is a really pretty picture. The dogs cute too, he looks like toto.


LOL!
You got it right. The dog's name is Toto.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool dog!! I have one like that


----------

